# Red dots on the ceiling



## curiesdm (May 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I just finished renovating my house about a month ago, and I noticed some weird red dots appeared on the ceiling in 3 out 5 rooms. Does anyone recognizes it? what could it be? I have about 10 spots in larger room, 3-6 dots in each spot. I thought maybe it was mold which is highly unlikely also I found the same red dots on newly installed LED ceiling fixture. 

could some kind of bags cause it?

any idea? really appreciate any suggestion


----------



## ConstructionK88 (Sep 15, 2018)

Moisture + iron = rust. There is probably a leak in the ceiling or sweating AC lines. The light has it because the moisture penetrated the enamel and the ceiling is likely where either screws or nails fasten the sheet rock to the joists. Check your attic if you have an access panel and look and feel for moist spots or mold.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Do you have house flies? I have rental where ceilings, lights, window, etc were 
COVERED in similar dots after a filthy tenant moved out. 
Maybe you had the windows open for a while?


----------



## ConstructionK88 (Sep 15, 2018)

Insect related is possible but they do appear in tight clusters. I should have asked if vents are near by


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would guess fly specks as well (fly poop). I did some reading to see if "red" came up and copied this "*Fly poop* is tiny black or brown dots. *You* might also *find* amber-colored spots, but that's excess SFS left over from the meal." Not sure what SPS is but it does indicate brownish or amber are possible colors.

Try hanging a fly tape somewhere to see if it catches anything.

Bud


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like bugs to me. Especially that first picture. I bet they crawl up behind that light fixture and have a nice, cozy spot.


----------



## Dixiedevil (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations! Your home has bed bugs. You may not see them but take comfort in knowing they have visited and may stay a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've seen those 'dots' a lot when repainting walls/ceilings. I always assumed it was bug related but going over them with paint always made the dots disappear.


I'm not a bug pro but I seriously doubt they are from bed bugs.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

Insects, should wash off easily with water if you don't wait too long.


----------



## Dixiedevil (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.bigbluebug.com/signs-bed-bugs-leave-behind



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

It does kind of look like the red digested blood droppings from bed bugs. But they usually hang out near their host. Maybe behind an outlet cover by a bed. I don't know what they'd be doing up on the ceiling.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I always thought bed bugs were mostly found on/near bedding, upholstered furniture and carpet. I've probably done 100s of repaints that had those dots on the walls/ceiling and doubt they all had bed bugs [if any of them did]


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

If it's not bed bugs, there is a slim chance it's some splatter from something like an angle grinder or other tool. 
Long time ago I was skim coating a wall and suddenly saw BLOOD!! Blood streaks on the wall! OMG! Was there a murder here? ...uh, no. My taping knife was left out too long and had some rust form on the edge and it was getting into the compound and streaking the wall.


----------



## curiesdm (May 27, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> I would guess fly specks as well (fly poop). I did some reading to see if "red" came up and copied this "*Fly poop* is tiny black or brown dots. *You* might also *find* amber-colored spots, but that's excess SFS left over from the meal." Not sure what SPS is but it does indicate brownish or amber are possible colors.
> 
> Try hanging a fly tape somewhere to see if it catches anything.
> 
> Bud


Thanks everyone, I am most certain that it is due to flies. As we had an issue with them while waiting for new window to come in. The dots are also only in rooms where we had food or washed dishes. I just never new that can leave so much mess behind.


----------

